# Plymouth 1970 Engineer Cadet Intake Reunion



## jimhalligan

In September 2020 we are planning a 50th Reunion of those engineer cadets from the 1970 intake.

So far there are around 16 of us planning to attend including:

Mark Wilding
Richard Soper
Colin Alford
Brian Drysdale
Chris Gorman
Phil Hutchins
Phil Stringer
Trevor Peart Jackson
Chris Ball
Jimmy Landry
Jimmy Downing
John Flynn
Simon Witherden
Keith Bunn
Tim Stenner

Hopefully there will be more by September!

Please feel free to mail/contact me if you are part of the year and interested in joining us for this one off event - starting at the infamous James Street Vaults!
(Pint)


----------

